
TeaHub: An open source alternative to GitHub - Maledictus
http://about.teahub.io/
======
ofrzeta
Same people as Gitea, the Gogs fork. Also using Gitea.

------
bakli
Is it going to be like GitLab?

~~~
tboerger
You can compare it with that. It's just built up entirely transparent and open
and backed by a non-profit organization.

